# chukar hunt



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Did the chukar hunt end september 30?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

no it dont end in tell jan something.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Yep, its over and done with. Tell all your buddys.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I looked and it ends later in box elder county so i think i can hunt.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> She's kaput!!!


Kaput! THat is a word you just don't hear every day.... Kaput! My hell that is just funny!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Isn't it "Kapoot"?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

They use FUBAR.


----------



## TargetProne (Sep 24, 2007)

Depends where you live, where I am it ends Jan. 31


----------

